# I just vomited in my mouth - Dime content



## noob_pwn (Jun 17, 2010)

I know it's not a guitar but i figured nobody ever checks the bass section.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 17, 2010)

You can add that to the signature guitars that dime never used list. Whats even worse is that it is a bass, so you know for sure he never used that shit.


----------



## k508 (Jun 17, 2010)

I swear they're going to slap Dime's name on a brand of tampons next...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 17, 2010)

Razorback Basses have been around for quite some time... of course that's not the point.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jun 17, 2010)

thats just fuced up

the only idea ive gotten off a dean guitar is a 29 fret neck, other than that


----------



## leandroab (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, wtf?!


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 17, 2010)

I guess they're just warming up for the release of a Dime trombone... in slime burst with skulls on it.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 17, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> I guess they're just warming up for the release of a Dime trombone... in slime burst with skulls on it.



 +1 sir


----------



## AliceAxe (Jun 17, 2010)

k508 said:


> I swear they're going to slap Dime's name on a brand of tampons next...


 
ooo I'd buy them!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 17, 2010)

Thrashmanzac said:


> +1 sir



 Ditto!


----------



## ProgCorey (Jun 17, 2010)

woah woah WOAH WOAH woah. Lois this is not my batman cup!

Nah but seriously, i was gonna get a RC7X before, but now after seeing how much one guitar company loves feeding off of the dead and defenseless, i have decided to stick with my beloved Ibanez's.

Fuck you, Dean.


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2010)

I still remember that album Dimebag had where he played bass. Yeah, man, I remember that.


----------



## BenInKY (Jun 17, 2010)

ProgCorey said:


> woah woah WOAH WOAH woah. Lois this is not my batman cup!
> 
> Nah but seriously, i was gonna get a RC7X before, but now after seeing how much one guitar company loves feeding off of the dead and defenseless, i have decided to stick with my beloved Ibanez's.
> 
> Fuck you, Dean.



Not buying a product on moral grounds? If only you knew what EVERY company did...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> Not buying a product on moral grounds? If only you knew what EVERY company did...



A lot better reason than a lot of the arbitrary reasons often given for not liking "company x".


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 17, 2010)

Randy said:


> I still remember that album Dimebag had where he played bass. Yeah, man, I remember that.


 +1


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 17, 2010)

poopyalligator said:


> You can add that to the signature guitars that dime never used list. Whats even worse is that it is a bass, so you know for sure he never used that shit.



Seriously. Let's stone Dean.


----------



## BenInKY (Jun 17, 2010)

Dean feels that if Dime would have played bass, this bass design would have been his first custom bass. And they'll be coming out with what his second custom would be earlier next year.


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 17, 2010)

Randy said:


> I still remember that album Dimebag had where he played bass. Yeah, man, I remember that.



Is that the one where he played all pinch harmonics instead of natural notes? Yeah man that was sick!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 17, 2010)

Those dime signatures are worth exactly a dime..


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 17, 2010)

To be fair, Dime's estate isn't blameless. His wife and family probably make a killing off of the licensing agreements.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> To be fair, Dime's estate isn't blameless. His wife and family probably make a killing off of the licensing agreements.





To Dean, Dime is just some guy.
To his "estate" he was *family*.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Jun 17, 2010)

This really just makes me sad. Maybe they should try to promote the other guitars, or basses they have instead of reusing and modifying the same crap they've been putting out. Not a Pantera fan, or really a Dime fan but it's sad to see them do this.


----------



## Caveman (Jun 17, 2010)

I had a dream once that me and dime had m16s i had busted him out of this holding cell that was guarded by muslim terrorists hired by dean to detain him. we were then shooting our way through this compound that seemed like the cocain factory from scarface except it was littered with dime signature guitars and shit being built by 5 yearold argentinian children. there was all these armed columbian guards we had to take out. it was very rambo ish. then we got to the head office where like Grady and Rita hayworth and Deans head guy were just doing tons of cocain next to piles of treasure and cash. Dime then said Getcha pull and Unloaded on em. seriously it was the coolest dream i really recommend drinking too much nightquil.


----------



## CFB (Jun 17, 2010)

This is just stupid. Even if they could justify making a ton of guitars he never used (which they can't) this is just plain greed. This makes me not want to buy any Dean, ever.


----------



## Razzy (Jun 17, 2010)

CFB said:


> This is just stupid. Even if they could justify making a ton of guitars he never used (which they can't) this is just plain greed. This makes me not want to buy any Dean, ever.


 
Them making shit guitars already made me never want to buy one, ever, but this doesn't help, lol.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 17, 2010)

I've actually played a number of decent Deans. None of them were Dimebag "signatures" though.


----------



## Caveman (Jun 17, 2010)

dean makes some killer axes. i just wish they could do just that. instead of raping dime and every signature artists. its like all they rely on. they have like more dime signatures then regular models.

and now their making signature pickups and amps after hes been dead for 6 years. its just like god damn. 

but honestly i own a dime o flame. i got it in 05. before it got so rediculous. i also have a washburn dime. and i have the randall original warhead. the pq3 the mxr 6 band and the dean dime amp and the mxr dd-11. 

im not trying to sound like dime. although its always fun to play along with and tighten up your chops. his gear can be a little more versitile then just his sound. the warhead doesnt even really sound like him. almost sounds like a super pushed 5150 how i have it set atm.

i just hate the cheap end of it. making bolt ons without floyds and v guitars hes never been seen with. and now this bass and i believe i read about an upcoming trombone.
(although i hear the skulls are killer)

why does it needs dimes name? are you convinced yoru shit wont sell without a name like dimebag?


----------



## liamh (Jun 17, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> I guess they're just warming up for the release of a Dime trombone... in slime burst with skulls on it.


 ..with a spikey reed for maximum impracticality?


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 17, 2010)

liamh said:


> ..with a spikey reed for maximum impracticality?


 
Don't forget the flames


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 17, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> I've actually played a number of decent Deans *BECAUSE* none of them were Dimebag "signatures"



fixe'd


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jun 17, 2010)

Caveman said:


> I had a dream once that me and dime had m16s i had busted him out of this holding cell that was guarded by muslim terrorists hired by dean to detain him. we were then shooting our way through this compound that seemed like the cocain factory from scarface except it was littered with dime signature guitars and shit being built by 5 yearold argentinian children. there was all these armed columbian guards we had to take out. it was very rambo ish. then we got to the head office where like Grady and Rita hayworth and Deans head guy were just doing tons of cocain next to piles of treasure and cash. Dime then said Getcha pull and Unloaded on em. seriously it was the coolest dream i really recommend drinking too much nightquil.


Wow.

Win, just win.

OT: I agree with what people are saying about Dean milking the Dimebag license. It's a shame, really, because they've got a few pretty decent designs if you ask me, but to see them put them to one side in order to shamelessly cash in on the Razorbacks and MLs is just tragic. Meh, I guess that's business for you.


----------



## Razorgrin (Jun 17, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Don't forget the flames


Fun fact: they're _actual_ flames.

I have this 'bone. It's so brutal.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 18, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Seriously. Let's stone Dean.



I think they already were stoned when they thought of this. (Terrible joke) 

God, I'm surprised there's not Dime drums and Dime brand shoes. Dean/the family/whoever's responsible for this blatant marketing shithole should really think about what they're milking here...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 18, 2010)

just when i thought there would be nothing more to talk about...

i will add these comments to my thread: Dean Guitars - why all the hate

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/120774-dean-guitars-why-all-the-hate.html

1, 2, 3, GO!


----------



## Razzy (Jun 19, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


> fixe'd


I laughed, HARD.


----------



## Metalman X (Jun 19, 2010)

Well....theres an upside.

It's a bass, and it's a V

You just don't see too many V shaped basses' and I think thats a shame. 

I'd totally own a V bass....but probably not this one.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 19, 2010)

well it kind of makes sense, its based of the Razorback V which is based off of the Razorback that Dime did in fact design.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 19, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> well it kind of makes sense, its based of the Razorback V which is based off of the Razorback that Dime did in fact design.



"That was a joke HA-HA fat chance"


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 19, 2010)

I was a member of the Dean forums before and after it was released. It was mostly due to requests from forum members. Or if not that, a lot of forum members expressed interest in razorback and razorback V basses.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Caveman (Jun 20, 2010)

dean should make these things without dimes name and maybe spice it up a little. like gwar blood cannons


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 20, 2010)

Metalman X said:


> Well....theres an upside.
> 
> It's a bass, and it's a V
> 
> ...



They've had the "Metalman V" bass for a few years now in various forms. 







 At the name being similar to your forum name.


----------



## Caveman (Jun 20, 2010)

ahahha metalman x bass the jackson warlock shaped bass. thatd be sick


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 20, 2010)

Caveman said:


> ahahha metalman x bass the jackson warlock shaped bass. thatd be sick



What the hell is a Jackson Warlock?


----------



## Metalman X (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes....what IS a Jackson Warlock?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They've had the "Metalman V" bass for a few years now in various forms.
> 
> At the name being similar to your forum name.





But still, I'd take this:






Over this:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 20, 2010)

^


----------



## 777timesgod (Jun 20, 2010)

k508 said:


> I swear they're going to slap Dime's name on a brand of tampons next...



Will you guys stop giving them ideas!

I really like the 7 string EMGd Dime signature, very Dime.... But before we thrash Dean for doing this Dime himself was no angel, just because he died tragically doesnt mean we shouldnt give negative comments.

For example the Dean/Washburn V's (cant remember which company he was in when he got them released) were advertised by him personally even though he never used them to my knowledge. so its not like he was without fault.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 20, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> I guess they're just warming up for the release of a Dime vuvuzela... in slime burst with skulls on it.


 
Fixed.


----------



## liamh (Jun 20, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Fixed.


 Wow, I can totally recreate Dime's tone now!


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 20, 2010)

liamh said:


> Wow, I can totally recreate Dime's tone now!


 
You should also buy the Dime signature KISS-sticker for $36 to give it extra Dime-endorsed sustain. It IS the ultimate tone, as heard on countless platinum recordings.


----------



## Metalman X (Jun 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They've had the "Metalman V" bass for a few years now in various forms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah....they should gimme one for free, I'll endorse that shit!

(seriously though, that V is too "rounded" or something to be pulling off the skull knobs and shit...just looks....wrong, somehow)


----------



## Soubi7string (Jun 21, 2010)

I hate dean period.This just takes it to the next step of making me hate them more lol
since Dean is beating a dead horse on this one just like capcom with megaman


----------



## Randy (Jun 21, 2010)

k508 said:


> I swear they're going to slap Dime's name on a brand of tampons next...



Dime finally gets his red wings!


----------

